# my girls**pic heavy***



## Angie1894 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oreo










Oreo and Mima(cat)



















Emmie Lou










beach rats





































I was at all petsclub where they sold a mama and her babies for feeders...there was 1 baby left and they assured me it was a girl....and she was tiny...now that shes growing i think testicles descended..anyone have an extra cage?!?

Introducing Angelface


----------



## TinaCrank (Dec 31, 2009)

wow, they're gorgeous, im trying to get my cats to get along with mine but it isnt working out too well lol


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you plan on having "Angelface" neutered so he can live with your girlies? If he is a boy, the pic is a little blurry


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Ratties at the beach!! That's awesome! 
Great pictures!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They look so sweet


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Every time I look at Mima and Oreo I think of LOLcats and I want to caption it with "She has a flavur."


----------



## lauri2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh thats priceless.. Im aquiring my first ratties in a couple of weeks. I have 3 cats hopefully one day to have pictures like yours!! hehe


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Those are some adorable pictures!!


----------

